# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  FTI - Fjalor i termave të informatikës

## Davius

Duke u nisur nga mungesa e theksuar e fjalorëve në fushën e informatikës, Qendra për Edukim dhe Përparim në bashkëpunim me organizatën Alba-Soft hartuan fjalorin - softuer të teknologjisë së informacionit. Ky është një fjalor shpjegues anglisht  shqip  anglisht që përmban rreth 2500 terma, për realizimin e të cilit është dashur puna e vyeshme e një numri të madh gjuhëtarësh dhe inxhinierësh.




*Shkarko duke klikuar mbi imazhin: Versioni DEMO *  



*Shkarko duke klikuar mbi imazhin: Versioni i plotë*

Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që punuan në hartimin e këtij softueri / fjalori kanë marrë pjesë dhe në procesin e lokalizimit të Windows XP dhe Office 2003, proces ky tepër i komplikuar si rrjedhojë e mungesës së përvojave në nivel kombëtar në lokalizime, e për më tepër si rrjedhojë e mungesës së një fjalori të tillë.

Tash e tutje të gjithë përdoruesit e këtij softueri / fjalori do ta kenë më të lehtë lokalizimin e softuerëve, përkthimin në përgjithësi, si dhe përdorimin e terminologjisë së saktë në fushën e teknologjisë së informacionit.

Falënderojmë shumë për ndihmën e dhënë bashkëpunëtorët e mëposhtëm: Emil Lafe (Akademia e Shkencave), Enver Hysa (IGjL), Gudar Beqiraj (INIMA), Neki Frasheri (INIMA), Betim Çiço (UT, Fakulteti i inxhinierisë elektrike), Fitore Muçolli, Zinaide Kuqi-Gruda, Jeta Rugova-Plakolli, Anila Çepani (IGjL) etj.

Kontribut të veçantë me pjesëmarrje të përhershme në hartimin e këtij softueri / fjalori kanë Adelina Çerpja (IGjL) dhe Vehbi Neziri (Alba-Soft), të cilët kanë udhëhequr tërë procesin e hartimit të fjalorit / softuerit.

Tashmë kur kompjuteri është pjesë e pandarë e jetës sonë të përditshme, edhe shqiptarëve u ofrohet mundësia që me kompjuterin të flasin shqip. Le të urojmë që kjo gjuhë të pasurohet me të njëjtin ritëm me të cilin po ecën teknologjia e informacionit.

Alba-Soft

_Burimi: http://www.gjuha-shqipe.com/softuere/fti.html_

----------


## aimilius

Akoma nuk ekziston nje fjalor i mirefillte i informatikes, dhe kur them i mirefillte dua te them vetem me terma te informatikes. Deri nga fundi i vitete 90 informatika futej tek matematika, ndersa tani e bashkojne ne elektroniken... normale qe kane dhe gjera te perbashketa por jane fusha te ndryshme. Mesa po shoh une, do nevojiten akoma vite te tera per te patur nje te tille, ndersa per terminologji te shqiperuar...... 
Edhe nje ndermarrje qe kishte bere akademia e shkencave te kosoves edhe pse mjaft voluminoz, (nja 500 faqe) fjalori ishte me shume i gjuhesise sesa i informatikes, pasi asnje informacion rreth informatikes nuk kishte thjesht fjalor anglisht shqip ishte. Megjithate ishte nje pune fillestare ku mund te mbesheten te tjeret, shqipopedia ka kohe qe flet per fjalorin e informatikes por nuk po shoh qe te lezive. kryesisht faqet shqiptare jane rreke te vecanta qe nuk bashkepunojne me njeri dhe detyrimisht do humbin. mbaj mend shume faqe te mira me materjale qe tani nuk jane online, dhe gjithe puna e tyre ka shkuar kot. Nejse shpresojme te behet nje i tille pasi eshte shume i nevojshem

----------

